# Do all browsers support frames ?



## toast (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd like to start a site where I may use frames. I was told some browsers do not support them; but I can't find a browser that doesn't !

Any ideas ?


----------



## didde (Oct 17, 2002)

basically every browser worth mentioning supports frames.

i think you have to dig down as deep to version 2.0's to find a browser incapable of displaying frames.


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2002)

One thing is that some browsers support frams but poorly.  My old favorite is lynx.  This is more significant than you would think since may screen reader applications are based on somehting like lynx and using frames can make your site very hard to navigate for the blind.

I am told that you can do everything frame like now days wiht CSS and the DIV tag but I don't know about that myself.  

-Eric


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lurk _
> *
> I am told that you can do everything frame like now days wiht CSS and the DIV tag but I don't know about that myself.
> 
> -Eric *



I've seen really flaky CSS support in many browsers.  I'm not too sure about that myself either.  

If the page is going to be widely dynamic, changing every few days I would say you might want to use CSS and DIV.  If the page is fairly static, with minimal changes, you could probably do without them.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 17, 2002)

correct, only 2.0 and older browsers dont really support frames. Of course there are some browsers that dont support the iFrame, which really ticks me off. But instead of frames, and CSS... you could use SSI.


----------



## toast (Oct 17, 2002)

iFrames look like a good solution. I'd like to aboid big splash logos at the top to load all the time. DIK (Design is Kinky - www.designiskinky.com) is a good example of a successful site with iframes. I'll try this myself.

Other question: I have Jaguar, so I have Apache installed. I'd like to make it support PHP3 / MySQL so I can install SPIP (it's a pubication system using PHP). How do I do please ?


----------



## Gnomo (Oct 17, 2002)

As an aspiring web developer I'd suggest that you  stay away from frames.  Not only are they bad for screen readers, but if you try to bookmark a page, you don't get the page you are on - you get the page that contains the frames, thus forcing your audience to return to the begining of you site and having to navigate back to the material they intended to bookmark.  Secondly, iFrames are not very well supported.  They render poorly in Mozilla, IE 5.2 for Mac, & Omni Web (haven't tried Opera or Lynx).  Anywho, with all that said and done, here are some links on how to install mysql and php on X.

MySQL: http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/mysql/

PHP: http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/php/

I think both of those sites have been updated for 10.2 and the PHP article is for PHP 4.  It comes with 10.2 it is just a matter of turning it on.  Plus I think it is better than php3.


----------



## toast (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanx for the links.

I have tried iframes in Mozilla, in IE5, in Omniweb, in Chimera, in Netscape. It's all fine. Except Netscape that slows down a bit (well, it's Netscape you know).

http://www.designiskinky.com shows the power of iframes. As another aspiring web designer, I trust those new technologies - I have abandoned the idea of simple frames some time ago.


----------

